# Grizzly G1049 dust collector?



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

The Craigslist ad says it is a two horsepower, 220 volts. The seller doesn't see a model number but says the tag says it was built in 2004. I called the Grizzly techs and Joe said he thinks its the 1049 with 6 inch intake with a y to 2 4 inch lines. Grizzly rates it at 1550 CFM. It would seem to be a good choice. Original selling price was $270; these folks haven't used it very much and have a price of $250 on it. 

Grizzly 220v dust collector - $250
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/5428849463.html

I welcome your wisdom.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks a lot like the harbor freight unit to me:
http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html

That said, the price seems a little high to me, given that you can pick up the new harbor freight unit for roughly half that


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

ChuckBarnett said:


> The Craigslist ad says it is a two horsepower, 220 volts. The seller doesn't see a model number but says the tag says it was built in 2004. I called the Grizzly techs and Joe said he thinks its the 1049 with 6 inch intake with a y to 2 4 inch lines. Grizzly rates it at 1550 CFM. It would seem to be a good choice. Original selling price was $270; these folks haven't used it very much and have a price of $250 on it.
> 
> Grizzly 220v dust collector - $250
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/5428849463.html
> ...


I would pass on that one.

For one thing it has the hose going from the impeller housing to the collector body - Those do not flow near as well as the same motor with a rigid duct there (like the newer models have).

That also has the Grizzly bags (which are garbage on their BEST day).

For just about 400 you can get a NEW 2HP Grizzly (without the hose) and WITH a canister filter. It is going to filter better AND flow more air than what you found above.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

As a guy who likes the Green Machines, I'd pass on that. Way overpriced for used. Plus that bag doesn't filter very well and you'd want to upgrade to a better filter soon.

Mark


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you all. I did buy this one at $200. Turns out it is the G1029Z. Better filter bag, 6" intake (over the Harbor Freight model that is 4") will be better for my installation. And it does seem genuinely that it's sat for some years. I rarely go against this forum's advice, but...


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

ChuckBarnett said:


> Thank you all. I did buy this one at $200. Turns out it is the G1029Z. Better filter bag, 6" intake (over the Harbor Freight model that is 4") will be better for my installation. And it does seem genuinely that it's sat for some years. I rarely go against this forum's advice, but...


Even if it was used daily for hours on end each time - It would most likely last for many, many years if it was only half-way cared for and serviced occasionally.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

And I don't even get out there every day. & I don't imagine that I would put more than an hour on that machine any day I would be using it. So I think it has a lot of life for me. And at 64 it will outlast me.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm confident this unit will last you just fine. I strongly suggest upgrading to a quality canister filter as even the "good" bags aren't near as efficient as a good canister filter.


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

I will look into that.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Burb said:


> I'm confident this unit will last you just fine. I strongly suggest upgrading to a quality canister filter as even the "good" bags aren't near as efficient as a good canister filter.


 

Do you have any personal experience with 'good bags' or is this just what you read in a magazine?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> Do you have any personal experience with 'good bags' or is this just what you read in a magazine?


Not personal or from a magazine, but from a couple people who I've spoken with in person who each tried the good bags (2.5-5 micron vs 30 micron) as a cheaper alternative to the canister filter and wished they'd just gone for the canister filter.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Burb said:


> Not personal or from a magazine, but from a couple people who I've spoken with in person who each tried the good bags (2.5-5 micron vs 30 micron) as a cheaper alternative to the canister filter and wished they'd just gone for the canister filter.


Were these by any chance the Grizzly brand bags or some other Chinese stuff?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> Were these by any chance the Grizzly brand bags or some other Chinese stuff?


Don't know. 

It's obvious you don't agree with me. I'm okay with that


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Burb said:


> Don't know.
> 
> It's obvious you don't agree with me. I'm okay with that


If we are talking about the Grizzly brand lower micron bags - I think I *would *agree with you after reading their ads for them.

Check these out:

https://www.grizzly.com/products/19-x-35-5-0-Micron-Bag-for-G1028-29-G1030/G5558

https://www.grizzly.com/products/2-5-Micron-Dust-Bag-Large-for-G1028-G1029-G1030-Series/G5556



> These replacement bags offer the greatest airflow, least differential pressure and best overall efficiency available. Micro-porous to shed dust and dirt, so bags empty quickly and completely. Envelope style.


The thing to 'notice' here is that all of these bags are the same size as their standard 30 micron bags. (One reason that the 'standard' 30 micron bags generally used on these Taiwan machines blow up and run hard as a brick is because they are horribly undersized for the application)

They honestly expect us to believe that they can increase the airflow AND trap much finer particles at the same time without changing the size of the bags at all according to both the links I posted above.



In reality it just doesn't work that way. To filter finer one is going to have to increase the bag size to make up (or reduce) for the increase in backpressure. This is why your friends were sadly disappointed.

AFF bags would have had a different result as they would have been 'properly sized' for the intended application and CFM requirements. One of the first things they did the last time I placed an order was ask about the CFM requirements for my particular machine. :smile3:

The last DC that I bought is pretty much the same thing as what (the OP) Mr. Barnett just bought. I run a @1 micron upper filter bag at the 'standard' dia. of @20" and I get relatively zero backpressure while the machine is in use. But... It takes me a good 10 feet of bag to be able to flow that much air somewhat 'freely' through that 'fine' of a filter. 

8 feet worth of bag 'might' work just fine for some applications (chips instead of fine dust for example) but the bag is definitely going to want to puff up a lot firmer than a 10 foot bag.

I can't imagine for the life of me how it would be possible to NOT choke down a machine with backpressure if a guy was trying to push that much air through a bag type filter designed to only allow relatively small particles to pass through at only 3 feet of length. 

That just ain't going to happen. .:no:


----------

